# Red Band Kickback or Yellow and WHY



## ProfessorBike (Mar 21, 2009)

Hello,
    I would like your experienced opinions on Bendix kickback hubs, question is Red band or Yellow band? Why do you prefer one over the other? 
Thank you,
Professor Bike


----------



## rjs5700 (Mar 21, 2009)

In my experience with them both work and stop just fine. The weakest point seems to be the index spring which is a common failure. The difference in them is the red band has discs like a New Departure and the yellow band has shoes like a Bendix single speed. Both are underdrives. The blue band is an overdrive.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 21, 2009)

*Red band better yellow still great*

I have a red band on a Schwinn Cruiser and the brakes are awesome! Better than any of my other bikes with shoes. I'm guessing they changed the design so the shoes would interchange with their other hubs. I have a yellow band on a Sting-Ray and it shifts and stops just fine. The problem with the index springs isn't a weakness,as I've seen them,but the original grease now being 40+ years old, has turned to a hardened gunk and the spring just can't move so it breaks or wears rapidly. Pat


----------



## Aeropsycho (Mar 23, 2009)

*Professor?*

You should change your name....

The brake shoes only work on that hub...

You can damage the spring buy slamming on the brakes... done it!

I would not rough ride on one...:eek:


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 24, 2009)

*Idiot?*



Aeropsycho said:


> You should change your name....
> 
> The brake shoes only work on that hub...
> 
> ...




Maybe you should change your name? Or learn to read better . I wrote that I was indeed GUESSiNG on the interchangeability.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Mar 24, 2009)

*I wasn't Talking to YOU...Chill....*

I mean't the Professor... Knowledge....get it....Sheeeesh! 

I don't see my comments as being rude to you on the SHOES... Fact only

I was talking to the PROFESSOR....


By the way... Red Band Shifts Down, Yellow Band Shifts Down usually 36 holes in shell adult bikes

Most Blue bands have 28 holes and they shift UP...kids bikes


----------



## aasmitty757 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Yellow band*

I have always been told the yellow band is the only one of the three that is an under-drive;from this info it is not, correct? I had one on a phantom and liked the way it rode(sold it). Did not have any problems with it but I just ride around in my neighborhood.


----------



## rjs5700 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Kim,
The red and yellow band hubs are both underdrive. I have had both. The blue band was used on 20" bikes and is overdrive.
BTW I have a sister who lives in Claremore.


----------



## ccr (Apr 17, 2009)

ive got all three, i like the yellow bands better, has shoe brakes instead of the disc pack the red bands have. ive had better luck with the brakes still working on the yellow bands when finding used hubs. (the bendix single speed coaster shoes are a different size) had more than a handful of red bands the brakes were toast in and harder to the find brake parts for without overpaying. both are underdrives (low gear for easier hills). 

blue band is the only overdrive (says "overdrive" on the brake arm too instead of "automatic" like the red and yellow do) and has the same brakes as the yellow band, ive only seen them with 28 hole hubs.

PS you can always paint the stripes whatever color you like if thats a deciding factor.


----------

